# NEW DRUG FOR IVF?



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all

have not posted in a while, but had my appt this week, and starting IVF in january 2009, i was told about a new drug i would be put on instead of menopur, anyone know what it is.  Sounds good to me, the results are much better, any info would be appreciated


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what drug is it?


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm not sure of the name she said it so quickly..just wondering if anyone has tried it?  I have always injected Menopur


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

puregon?

gonal f?


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

nope not them, i've heard of them before.....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the list could go on and on

did they say why they were changing it?

did you have poor response?


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've had 3 IUI's all failed but a good response from all of them, as to folicles, but i was told this new drug they are using is for women like me, unexplained, so i was quite excited, when she said they have had good results...so i am chuffed to bits


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lillymay you will have to find out what they are going to give you, perhaps it will help some of us as well.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi lillymay,
i would be interested to no what drug it is as i am unexplained and they have put me on menopur for my first cycle of ivf.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

I've read about PERGOVERIS, is that the name of it? They were going to release it late 2007 so it's pretty new. This is some info i read on the drug:

_Pergoveris - for the stimulation of follicular development in women with severe luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) deficiency.

Pergoveris is the first biotechnology product based on the combination of recombinant human FSH (r-hFSH or follitropin alfa 150IU) and recombinant human LH (r-hLH or lutropin alfa 75IU), which allows administration of both substances in a single subcutaneous injection._

There's an article in The Herald newspaper dated 20 October, you can look it up online, just google it.

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good research moth


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks, I am the 'Google' queen at the moment Kara   Will be cross-eyed soon!

xx


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

that sounds familiar, i was looking on line last night also...perhaps it is that one


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good on you Moth


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't know where i find the time to do all this googling  

xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi lilly i will doing ivf in january aswell at st barts in london, i dont what drugs i will be useing but will deff have to ask about a new drug!!


----------



## lillymay1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

fingers crossed for you then..oh i hope we will both be lucky


----------

